# Venus



## Scott (Mar 22, 2006)

I was reading The Da Vinci Code. The books says that Venus moves in a perfect pentagram in the sky. Is this right?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 22, 2006)

See Wikipedia.



> The pentagram has long been associated with the planet Venus and the worship of the goddess Venus, or her equivalent. It is most likely to have originated from the observations of prehistoric astronomers. When viewed from Earth, successive inferior conjunctions of Venus plot a nearly perfect pentagram shape around the Sun every eight years.


----------



## Saiph (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep, every 8 years.

http://www.vt-2004.org/Education/edu1app5.html


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 22, 2006)

And Mercury marks out the Star of David. Significant? I don't think so.


----------



## Scott (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks. That is interesting.


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> And Mercury marks out the Star of David. Significant? I don't think so.



 EXACTLYY!!! 

Put it in the same category as black cats, walking under ladders, and rabbits' feet. Now where's my horoscope ... 

dl


----------

